# This Beautiful face is getting braces.



## wetnwild (Jan 16, 2006)

I came back from the othro and I decided to go with braces. 
Anyone, had them before or have them now?


----------



## maniclion (Jan 16, 2006)

What beautiful face?  I see no pictures.  


Why not Invisalign?


----------



## mrmark (Jan 16, 2006)

I had them about 4 years ago. The tightenings every few months is incredibly painful but trust me, its worth it. 

The 1st few days are bad becaus you mouth gets all rough inside because of the metal and eveytime a new wire in put in place is agony for every tooth.

But remember, a few months of pain is worth it for a life time of a nice smile


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Jan 16, 2006)

i had them twice and they suck. every time they get tightened your teeth feel like they're gonna fall outta your head. worth it in the long run though. how long do you have to keep them on for approx?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jan 16, 2006)

I had them. They hurt like shit.


----------



## wetnwild (Jan 16, 2006)

He said approx 18 months


----------



## Tier (Jan 16, 2006)

Yes they hurt, and you have to change the rubber bans and they make your tongue all rough. Stock up on advil is all I gotta say, constant pain. YUCK.


----------



## wetnwild (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all the honest advice. I had a feeling that
it was going to be a pain in the but. But i am looking at the end results.

Funny i just heard that my sister-in law's mother is getting them too.


----------



## Steele20 (Jan 16, 2006)

Had them, did not hurt one bit. Not one little bit.


----------



## MyK (Jan 16, 2006)

never needed them. I went to the dentist last week, he said my teeth and gums are so healthy they should be in a text book!


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 16, 2006)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> I came back from the othro and I decided to go with braces.
> Anyone, had them before or have them now?


 
BigDyl is about to get banned...


----------



## GFR (Jan 16, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> never needed them. I went to the dentist last week, he said my teeth and gums are so healthy they should be in a text book!


----------



## MyK (Jan 16, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>



thats horrible, I wish you wouldn't foul up these forums with your garbage!


----------



## maniclion (Jan 16, 2006)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> Funny i just heard that my sister-in law's mother is getting them too.


Sister-in-law's mother?  Would be you husbands sister's mother and your husbands mother would be your mother-in-law correct????  Sorry I'm confused.....


Anyway why couldn't you do the Invisalign thing?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 16, 2006)

I had them when I was a child.  They hurt a little when they were tightened, but it wasn't close to being unbearable.  You'll survive.


----------



## GFR (Jan 16, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> thats horrible, I wish you wouldn't foul up these forums with your garbage!


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 16, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


 
re-poster...


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 16, 2006)

The clear braces are hardly noticable!  Yes, they hurt but they are far more worth the discomfort rather than getting your teeth ground down and capped off.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 16, 2006)

I had them...

The Ortho was a quack, did the procedure wrong and half assed

My teeth were perfect for 7 years or so then started to get crazy again

Next time, I go to Mexico and get ground down, and get the veneers


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 16, 2006)

Had them as a kid and again about 2 years ago.  Not too painful for me, but it all depends on how much of a shift your teeth need.  You'll be thankful once it's all over though.


----------



## wetnwild (Jan 16, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Sister-in-law's mother?  Would be you husbands sister's mother and your husbands mother would be your mother-in-law correct????  Sorry I'm confused.....
> 
> 
> Anyway why couldn't you do the Invisalign thing?



NO, my brother's wife. That's my sister in law, her mother. there is no relation to me. 

Because it's not for me.answer to second question


----------



## wetnwild (Jan 16, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> never needed them. I went to the dentist last week, he said my teeth and gums are so healthy they should be in a text book!



I find that hard to swallow, but if it is true that's great for you.
do you have the face to match too?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2006)

well i hope it's not as painful for you as it has been some of the rest. good luck.


----------



## wetnwild (Jan 16, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> well i hope it's not as painful for you as it has been some of the rest. good luck.



Thanks me too.


----------



## MyK (Jan 16, 2006)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> I find that hard to swallow, but if it is true that's great for you.
> do you have the face to match too?



I'll give you something hard to swallow!


yes I have the face to match!


----------



## GFR (Jan 16, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> *I'll give you something hard to swallow!
> *
> 
> yes I have the face to match!


True story


----------



## wetnwild (Jan 16, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> True story



You know?? He has something hard to swallow? What about you?
Or should I be asking minolee.


----------



## MyK (Jan 16, 2006)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> You know?? He has something hard to swallow? What about you?
> Or should I be asking minolee.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 17, 2006)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> I had a feeling that it was going to be a pain in the but.



If that's where you feel the pain you need to find a different orthodontist!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 17, 2006)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> If that's where you feel the pain you need to find a different orthodontist!!!


 
 

*SPLENDIIIIID!*


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> never needed them. I went to the dentist last week, he said my teeth and gums are so healthy they should be in a text book!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2006)

well he's from canada... that is excellent for a hockey player.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## BigDyl (Jan 17, 2006)

Dammit!  Where was I when this thread got off topic!!

faskjsflknsfa


----------



## MyK (Jan 17, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

>


----------



## MyK (Jan 17, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> well he's from canada... that is excellent for a hockey player.



no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I live in Canada!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2006)

i know


----------



## MyK (Jan 17, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> i know



I know where you live!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2006)

eh?


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 17, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> I know where you live!




And I know where you live.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2006)

i have ninja friends... n a sword is deadlier than a hockey stick.


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 17, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> i have ninja friends... n a sword is deadlier than a hockey stick.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2006)

what do you get when you line up 26 hockey players?









































a full set of teeth.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 17, 2006)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> I came back from the othro and I decided to go with braces.
> Anyone, had them before or have them now?




I just assumed you were a fat ugly pig, which I will continue to do until you post pics.


----------



## MyK (Jan 17, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> eh?


----------



## MyK (Jan 17, 2006)

Ghost_Dog said:
			
		

> And I know where you live.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

>


 
eh? like they say in canada....   you really do just live there don't you.


----------



## MyK (Jan 17, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> eh? like they say in canada....   you really do just live there don't you.



oh! yea, Canadians say that all the tine eh!

I thought you were saying "eh!" as in "what the fuck you weirdo"!


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 17, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

>


----------



## MyK (Jan 17, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>



 

wtf does that mean!! Im scared!


----------



## maniclion (Jan 17, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> wtf does that mean!! Im scared!


It means a script kiddie put a floppy with batch file full of comment lines in someone stupids computer so that when they booted up it gave them a message and then paused waiting for them to freak out when all they have to do is take the floppy out and reboot.  Thats so 1993.


----------



## silencer (Jan 17, 2006)

erm...back on topic a little......I HAVE braces on at the moment actually. But mine are lingual braces, (They are behind the teeth)... so you can't see them at all really, only at certain angles if I am talking can you glimpse certain piece of the brace, everyone thinks its a retainer....

It hurts a few hours after they tighten the braces for a day or so, but to some extent I enjoy the pain...I know my teeth are moving then (yea I don't mind pain too much)

The pain part and the "roughning" of the mouth....I honestly havn't noticed much at all...what I don't like is the crap getting stuck in the braces, the stuff your limited to eat (ie You cant just bite into a big apple without breaking pieces of the brace) and the slurring/lisping slightly when you say certain words ....I'm seeing good results so far though, I've had it on for about 1 year now(got another year to go), I just forget about it most of the time since no one else can see them....


----------



## MyK (Jan 17, 2006)

silencer said:
			
		

> erm...back on topic a little......I HAVE braces on at the moment actually. But mine are lingual braces, (They are behind the teeth)... so you can't see them at all really, only at certain angles if I am talking can you glimpse certain piece of the brace, everyone thinks its a retainer....
> 
> It hurts a few hours after they tighten the braces for a day or so, but to some extent I enjoy the pain...I know my teeth are moving then (yea I don't mind pain too much)
> 
> The pain part and the "roughning" of the mouth....I honestly havn't noticed much at all...what I don't like is the crap getting stuck in the braces, the stuff your limited to eat (ie You cant just bite into a big apple without breaking pieces of the brace) and the slurring/lisping slightly when you say certain words ....I'm seeing good results so far though, I've had it on for about 1 year now(got another year to go), I just forget about it most of the time since no one else can see them....




what does gococks say about the "roughning" of you mouth?


----------



## wetnwild (Jan 17, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I live in Canada!


 That explains a lot.


----------



## wetnwild (Jan 17, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I just assumed you were a fat ugly pig, which I will continue to do until you post pics.




Hey who said anything about being ugly? Why would I care what your tiny
little pee pee has to say.   Besides where are yours.

The last thing I want is some geeky guy looking at me.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 17, 2006)

Invisalign for me


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2006)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> Hey who said anything about being ugly? Why would I care what your tiny
> little pee pee has to say. Besides where are yours.
> 
> The last thing I want is some geeky guy looking at me.


 
that little camera under peoples avatar n info on the left where it says gallery... try clicking on that.


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 18, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> It means a script kiddie put a floppy with batch file full of comment lines in someone stupids computer so that when they booted up it gave them a message and then paused waiting for them to freak out when all they have to do is take the floppy out and reboot.  Thats so 1993.




Actually it means Maniclion is a script kiddie.  That's all it means.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 18, 2006)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> Hey who said anything about being ugly? Why would I care what your tiny
> little pee pee has to say. Besides where are yours.
> 
> The last thing I want is some geeky guy looking at me.


 
 

Dale is a strong black man who looks like Tyson Beckford,
plans on getting his Pro card this year,
and maybe competing in the Olympia someday

 

We are all cheering for him!


----------



## wetnwild (Jan 18, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> that little camera under peoples avatar n info on the left where it says gallery... try clicking on that.



NO THANKS!! He doesn't intrest me enough to do so. If he posted it on 
a thread I would look, but i am not going out of my way.
I don't care what anyone looks like.  I am not here to judge or put anyone
down based solely on their looks. I think it's great that there's a 
site where a lot of people do gvie a sh--t on how they look.  
I said  more than enough.


----------



## MyK (Jan 18, 2006)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> NO THANKS!! He doesn't intrest me enough to do so. If he posted it on
> a thread I would look, but i am not going out of my way.
> I don't care what anyone looks like.  I am not here to judge or put anyone
> down based solely on their looks. I* think it's great that there's a
> ...



thats why ForemanRules and BigDyl are so popular!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2006)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> NO THANKS!! He doesn't intrest me enough to do so. If he posted it on
> a thread I would look, but i am not going out of my way.
> I don't care what anyone looks like.  I am not here to judge or put anyone
> down based solely on their looks. I think it's great that there's a
> ...


this is a bodybuilding site. by looking at people's pics you can get a good idea who is serious and who will give you good advice by what condition they are in. a lot of us aren't in perfect shape but are aiming to make improvements. coming on here with a name like wetnwild makes a pretty loud statement that you want attention from men then you call them geeky insult the size of their uh manhood n i bet you dollars to protein bars have no intention of letting them know what shape you are in. n you asked where his pics are when he made an obvious joke in reference to seeing your pics...  spare us. n if looks are so unimportant why the title of this thread?


----------



## Shae (Jan 18, 2006)

Only on I.M. you see this.


----------



## wetnwild (Jan 18, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> this is a bodybuilding site. by looking at people's pics you can get a good idea who is serious and who will give you good advice by what condition they are in. a lot of us aren't in perfect shape but are aiming to make improvements. coming on here with a name like wetnwild makes a pretty loud statement that you want attention from men then you call them geeky insult the size of their uh manhood n i bet you dollars to protein bars have no intention of letting them know what shape you are in. n you asked where his pics are when he made an obvious joke in reference to seeing your pics...  spare us. n if looks are so unimportant why the title of this thread?



I really don't know what the hell you are talking  about you make no sense.
You say that all you guys aren't in perferfect shape, no f kidding. first of all 
I never said that I am in perfect shape and your right I never said whether or
not I was going to prove it. But as I said before I am not the one starting the insults. i don't know why you are defending dale, if he is so great he wouldn't need defending. 

What about you. As if your picture is not screaming attetion whore. Look
at my nipple. !!!!!!

FYI My user name was a *JOKE!!*

I started it to mess around with somone else. I am no way
the attention whorw on this site. You should be pointing you finger at your self and some others on this site. If you want to go head to head on 
trainning ...bring it on baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GFR (Jan 18, 2006)

ouch....little wing just got owned


----------



## MyK (Jan 18, 2006)

this is awesome!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2006)

ow so owned.  i'm calm as can be seems to me the one in a tizzy n actually gives a fuck about this conversation is far worse off than me. what dale said was a joke the way u reacted said maybe he's right tho.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2006)

n lofl i see you went out of your way to push the lil button n view my gallery.
 *insert gay pic here*

n btw part of a conversation from before you oogled my nipple

vanitys_baby (1/19/2006 1:07:23 AM): usually he tweaks n fuks it up worse
vanitys_baby (1/19/2006 1:07:30 AM): yea
vanitys_baby (1/19/2006 1:11:40 AM): can i change a pic in my gallery without fucking up the spot n comments?
vanitys_baby (1/19/2006 1:11:49 AM): i want to erase my nipples
vanitys_baby (1/19/2006 1:11:59 AM):


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow dale _is_ good looking!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 19, 2006)

oh fuck no, im not missing another IM cat fight, nuh uh, not today, no sir.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 19, 2006)

AND thank you for pointing out i can see a nipple i REALLY appreciate it


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 19, 2006)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> AND thank you for pointing out i can see a nipple i REALLY appreciate it


 
that pic is famous...



I want to see the whole pic from 
ironmagazine-frapper


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 19, 2006)

me too


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2006)

those are for the baby.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 19, 2006)

Did Dale say anything other than his joke about assuming she was fat/ugly if she didn't post a pic?

If not, this is one of the worst overreactions I've seen in while.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 19, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> those are for the baby.



gah gah goo goo wah! wah!!  baby want eat!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 19, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> those are for the baby.


 
WHAT, are you having another one!?!? -


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> WHAT, are you having another one!?!? -



no robin williams's stand up routine when his wife was pregnant n got a visit from the titty fairy.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2006)

Damn - women arguing and I didn't even get in on this 

I agree with Little Wing - wetnwild - you did overreact.

Oh and if you only came on here to mess with someone, then why be here?  We can ban that username if that is your only purpose.  We don't tolerate trolls.


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 19, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Damn - women arguing and I didn't even get in on this
> 
> I agree with Little Wing - wetnwild - you did overreact.
> 
> Oh and if you only came on here to mess with someone, then why be here?  We can ban that username if that is your only purpose.  We don't tolerate trolls.


----------



## wetnwild (Jan 19, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> n lofl i see you went out of your way to push the lil button n view my gallery.
> *insert gay pic here*
> 
> n btw part of a conversation from before you oogled my nipple
> ...




You are such a f--ing idot. of course i looked at your picture you called me an attention. Whore, by the way i don't need to "oogle" at your nipple it screams LOOK at me . Why don't put new pictures. Dale being right.......oH, ya
he is so right.WHAT EVER. The reason i am pissed is because you are so fing stupid. And butt-ed your ugly ass in a con vo that dale should have responded to.
I wasn't sure wehter it was a joke or not, but you can only speak for your self
I take that back you can't speak for your self. It seems you are not that calm cause you would have let this go because you knew what i said was right.
Funny you have a lot of posts but not much to bring to the table.  POst your hot pics then. I'm done with you. YOur stupid links, not bothering to look at.

One more thing if you are forty-plus that's pretty sad that you trying to 
go head to head. THere's what  twenty yrs between us.sad


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 19, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> no robin williams's stand up routine when his wife was pregnant n got a visit from the titty fairy.


 
I knew that...

I thought you were using that as some kind of segway - 

I prefered the line
"I used to drink alot, but I got tired of waking up on the hood of my car with my keys in my ass"


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 19, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Damn - women arguing and I didn't even get in on this
> 
> I agree with Little Wing - wetnwild - you did overreact.
> 
> Oh and if you only came on here to mess with someone, then why be here? We can ban that username if that is your only purpose. We don't tolerate trolls.


 
   


 

Bjork owns reporter!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

This is great.

Dale Mabry-Bringing women together since 1976.


BTW-Just relax fatty, if you have a cute face you can always lose the weight.


----------



## GFR (Jan 19, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> ow so owned.  i'm calm as can be seems to me the one in a tizzy n actually gives a fuck about this conversation is far worse off than me. what dale said was a joke the way u reacted said maybe he's right tho.


Yes you were owned and I'll tell you why.

#1 wetandwild is a surfing term and she said day one she surfed.....try to keep up

#2 Dale was a total ass and Rob should have called him on it....looks like IM is  not really trying to change....at least not for the mods when they want to bash people.

#3 Your pic is from 1982 so who the hell are you to talk....Plus that pick is pure attention whore....nice nip baby...


Now you two can fight it out.....we  all enjoy a good cat fight


----------



## GFR (Jan 19, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Damn - women arguing and I didn't even get in on this
> 
> I agree with Little Wing - wetnwild - you did overreact.
> 
> Oh and if you only came on here to mess with someone, then why be here? We can ban that username if that is your only purpose. We don't tolerate trolls.


It's too bad that you cant stand up for women when male mods bash them and degrade women......guess it's ok in your book for Dale to be a sexist pig to the female members ( calling them fat and ugly) ........I have lost all faith in you Jodi....I thought you didnt want women to be treated like crap here.....


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> #2 Dale was a total ass and Rob should have called him on it....looks like IM is  not really trying to change....at least not for the mods when they want to bash people.




You cannot be serious.  You must be hard up for some snatch.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> It's too bad that you cant stand up for women when male mods bash them and degrade women......guess it's ok in your book for Dale to be a sexist pig to the female members ( calling them fat and ugly) ........I have lost all faith in you Jodi....I thought you didnt want women to be treated like crap here.....




I'm not saying all women are hos, I am saying this particular one is probably fat.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yes you were owned and I'll tell you why.
> 
> #1 wetandwild is a surfing term and she said day one she surfed.....try to keep up
> 
> ...


 
 

*I say that makes (TW(O)WNED)!*


----------



## GFR (Jan 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> You cannot be serious.  You must be hard up for some snatch.


Look bro I have acted like a total dumbass dick at times here.....and now you have also....welcome to my world.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I just assumed you were a fat ugly pig, which I will continue to do until you post pics.




How is this not a joke?

Then, dummy asks why I don't post pics.  Little Wing tells her to check the gallery, then she goes off on Little Wing.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 19, 2006)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> You are such a f--ing idot. of course i looked at your picture you called me an attention. Whore, by the way i don't need to "oogle" at your nipple it screams LOOK at me . Why don't put new pictures. Dale being right.......oH, ya
> he is so right.WHAT EVER. The reason i am pissed is because you are so fing stupid. And butt-ed your ugly ass in a con vo that dale should have responded to.
> I wasn't sure wehter it was a joke or not, but you can only speak for your self
> I take that back you can't speak for your self. It seems you are not that calm cause you would have let this go because you knew what i said was right.
> ...




So uh, wanna like get hooked up and stuff?


----------



## GFR (Jan 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> How is this not a joke?
> 
> Then, dummy asks why I don't post pics.  Little Wing tells her to check the gallery, then she goes off on Little Wing.



Funny how when you act like a prick it's a joke....but when I do I get banned for two days.....guess I will have to end all my insulting posts with " just a Dale comment"


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 19, 2006)

Those wounds run deep -


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Funny how when you act like a prick it's a joke....but when I do I get banned for two days.....guess I will have to end all my insulting posts with " just a Dale comment"




Or you could have just looked at the smilie that I put at the end of the statement, a nonverbal way to say I am kidding.  Maybe I should have used the  icon for the mentally challenged few who wouldn't figure that out.


----------



## wetnwild (Jan 19, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Damn - women arguing and I didn't even get in on this
> 
> I agree with Little Wing - wetnwild - you did overreact.
> 
> Oh and if you only came on here to mess with someone, then why be here?  We can ban that username if that is your only purpose.  We don't tolerate trolls.



Over react, funny. Who started calling who an attention whore. It's because
someone got "owned" they want to keep it going, when they shouldn't have in the first place. I was just getting to a sore spot on dale which seem to hit some of you. I was joking around with dale too. I am not allowed to say anything. i am just tired of being asked every second to post my picture
but now i want to so bad.  Just because I don't want to look like a guy an d be totally riped doesn't mean I don't give a shit how i look.

 funny you don't ban others.  And for being a mod and dale being a mod it would seem to me that you would show a little respect to people who pay the fee. If you want to ban me fine. I don't have as much time as you guys to spend all day on the computer. I started here
just to play around but i stayed because I like this site. 


But I want my money back then. I remember you not that long ago being a little
testy about something 

Funny I started this thread to see how many people have or had braces, not
who is ugul who is fat who has a tiny penis, etc, If you edit any of this you are a complete loser.


Oh i have to make a confession that picutre of that extremly heavy girl 
with those four guys with the funky hair that's me.


----------



## MyK (Jan 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Funny how when you act like a prick it's a joke....but when I do I get banned for two days.....guess I will have to end all my insulting posts with " just a Dale comment"



put it in your sig, just in case!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> Over react, funny. Who started calling who an attention whore. It's because
> someone got "owned" they want to keep it going, when they shouldn't have in the first place. I was just getting to a sore spot on dale which seem to hit some of you. I was joking around with dale too. I am not allowed to say anything. i am just tired of being asked every second to post my picture
> but now i want to so bad.  Just because I don't want to look like a guy an d be totally riped doesn't mean I don't give a shit how i look.
> 
> ...




I didn't know you were joking, a smilie would have helped.

I have never asked you to post a pic, I was joking because I saw others do it all the time.  Trying to do it in good fun.

Your response to Little Wing was a little off, though.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Funny how when you act like a prick it's a joke....but when I do I get banned for two days.....guess I will have to end all my insulting posts with " just a Dale comment"




You are banned for 3 days-Overly liberal use of the smilie.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 19, 2006)

Looks like people are going to start getting banned...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Looks like people are going to start getting banned...




Banned for 3 days-Redundant use of a smilie-Emo kid using sad emoticon.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2006)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> Over react, funny. Who started calling who an attention whore. It's because
> someone got "owned" they want to keep it going, when they shouldn't have in the first place. I was just getting to a sore spot on dale which seem to hit some of you. I was joking around with dale too. I am not allowed to say anything. i am just tired of being asked every second to post my picture
> but now i want to so bad.  Just because I don't want to look like a guy an d be totally riped doesn't mean I don't give a shit how i look.
> 
> ...



First of all the way you are talking to Little Wing and everyone else is flaming and it's certainly not gonna make you any friends here.  

Second of all..........I never said I wanted to ban you and I don't ban people.  I only made the comment that if you only came here to "mess with someone" (those are your words) then there is no reason for you to be here.  This place will not tolerate people being here only to mess with people and will ban if that is the case.

Thirdly.....if you started this thread to find out about people having braces then why in the world did you title it "This Beautiful face is getting braces" and not expect responses that you got?

Lastly, regarding me being testy about something......Yeah and that was well known as I have been trying to clean up Open Chat but what's your point with that anyway?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> This place will not tolerate people being here only to mess with people and will ban if that is the case.




Uh oh, Foreskin and dyl-hole are in trouble.  

We can't actually ban Dyl, it would destroy him and throw him into an overly emotional state.  Oh, wait, nevermind, it would just be redundant.

Let's all forget this thread happened, those 2 douche bags keep me too entertained at work.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> It's too bad that you cant stand up for women when male mods bash them and degrade women......guess it's ok in your book for Dale to be a sexist pig to the female members ( calling them fat and ugly) ........I have lost all faith in you Jodi....I thought you didnt want women to be treated like crap here.....


Did I say what Dale did was acceptable?  Show me where I said that.  No I don't think what he did was right, not at all and he knows that.  What I did say is that I did think she over reacted.   Then I noticed that she said the reason she came here was to mess with someone.

I've given Dale plenty of shit for being a sexist pig and no I do not want women to be treated this way.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm not sexist, I treat both sexes badly, equally.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Uh oh, Foreskin and dyl-hole are in trouble.
> 
> We can't actually ban Dyl, it would destroy him and throw him into an overly emotional state.  Oh, wait, nevermind, it would just be redundant.
> 
> Let's all forget this thread happened, those 2 douche bags keep me too entertained at work.




That and the fact I bought some AMRX.  Now I can never be banned.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

Each bottle of AMRx is a get out of jail free card.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I'm not sexist, I treat both sexes badly, equally.


 GHEY




























With me and Topolo at the same time


----------



## GFR (Jan 19, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Did I say what Dale did was acceptable? Show me where I said that. No I don't think what he did was right, not at all and he knows that. What I did say is that I did think she over reacted. Then I noticed that she said the reason she came here was to mess with someone.
> 
> I've given Dale plenty of shit for being a sexist pig and no I do not want women to be treated this way.


Did you call him out on it???? *Nope

*


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

What I said was not sexist.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Each bottle of AMRx is a get out of jail free card.



I knew it!


----------



## GFR (Jan 19, 2006)

But  you did attack the thread starter.....so it looks like we have a double standard here at IM.....big surprise


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yes you were owned and I'll tell you why.
> 
> #1 wetandwild is a surfing term and she said day one she surfed.....try to keep up
> 
> ...


 
ah ha, i knew you were wet and wild....


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Did you call him out on it???? *Nope
> 
> *


*BANNED!!!! REASON: INABILITY TO REALIZE WHEN TO USE THEY'RE OR THERE IN SIGNATURE*


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

And how is that sexist?

I joked with her, I imagine about 99.9999999% of the people on here got that it was a joke, the rest are morons.


----------



## GFR (Jan 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> What I said was not sexist.


You acted as bad as I ever did on this site with your post.....
Funny how......f-it I'm done with this pathetic crap


----------



## GFR (Jan 19, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> ah ha, i knew you were wet and wild....


Ask a mod if the IP's match


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 19, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> First of all the way you are talking to Little Wing and everyone else is flaming and it's certainly not gonna make you any friends here.
> 
> Second of all..........I never said I wanted to ban you and I don't ban people. I only made the comment that if you only came here to "mess with someone" (those are your words) then there is no reason for you to be here. This place will not tolerate people being here only to mess with people and will ban if that is the case.
> 
> ...


 
Jodi Fades...  Slips... and...







*Ooooooooohh!*

Sweet Sassy Mo-lassy, thats gotta hurt!


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> And how is that sexist?
> 
> I joked with her, I imagine about 99.9999999% of the people on here got that it was a joke, the rest are morons.


 0.00000001% of people on IM=BigDyl


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> But  you did attack the thread starter.....so it looks like we have a double standard here at IM.....big surprise




*Banned! (Reason: Being too serious... and acting your age...)*


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You acted as bad as I ever did on this site with your post...




I was joking, and went out of my way to show that I was.  Are you really that hard up, or are you wetnwild?


----------



## Nate K (Jan 19, 2006)

I just read this whole argument and I don't know why......... 



			
				Jodi said:
			
		

> Thirdly.....if you started this thread to find out about people having braces then why in the world did you title it "This Beautiful face is getting braces" and not expect responses that you got?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Did you call him out on it???? *Nope
> 
> *


Publically....no I haven't but in PM's and Mod's forum I've given him shit. 

I send PM's to everyone now before I say anything publically.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Publically....no I haven't but in PM's and Mod's forum I've given him shit.
> 
> I send PM's to everyone now before I say anything publically.




She sent me a sharply worded email once, but it got sent to my spam folder.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2006)

foremanrules,

i have recent pics up too as well as ones of the shape i'm trying to get back into check the contest thread.  

actually i don't really want my old shape look at the muscles there uh what muscles.... 

and i'm sorry i insulted some girl that talks like she wants to hump your leg i know having her around has been flattering for you.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

Better call Ghost Dog


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Better call Ghost Dog




So you were the one who banned him.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

He's banned?  I don't have banning privileges, and would never want them.  I would just randomly ban you fucks from day to day.  I also don't have any open chat privileges, I would just delete anything I didn't like, like your ninja face.


----------



## GFR (Jan 19, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> foremanrules,
> 
> i have recent pics up too as well as ones of the shape i'm trying to get back into check the contest thread.
> 
> ...


Don't see anything new in your gallery........didn't think we had to search every thread here to find them...
I could care less who humps my leg.....read my old posts...I give no respect to boot lickers..Try again kid.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> He's banned?  I don't have banning privileges, and would never want them.  I would just randomly ban you fucks from day to day.  I also don't have any open chat privileges, I would just delete anything I didn't like, like your ninja face.



Looks like someone's jealous they didn't think of such a cool idea as starting The Ninja Club...


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> He's banned?  I don't have banning privileges, and would never want them.  I would just randomly ban you fucks from day to day.  I also don't have any open chat privileges, I would just delete anything I didn't like, like your ninja face.



 Is there any way I can have the privilege to ban myself for a day or two? I'm sitting here trying to study and IM is a big damn distraction.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2006)

and another thing if you remember my trying to defend Anna who seems to have left after being repeatedly called an attention whore i made it very clear i was the definition of attention whore when i first came here. i could care less if wetnwild is one or not what pissed me off was her asking where dales pics were n the oh i don't care enough to go out of my way to press the little pic button. if our members aren't good enough for her she can take a hike. everyone was playing nice w her n the emoticon dale used made it clear he was joking just another guy intrested in seeing the pics of what is too rare here. a fun kinda girl who wants to enjoy herself in open chat like uh Anna who may i remind you again is gone...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

You willjust go to the hotti thread and jerkloff anyway.  And yes, it is cheating and topolo and I are very upset...inconsolable, really.


----------



## GFR (Jan 19, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Looks like someone's jealous they didn't think of such a cool idea as starting The Ninja Club...


True story


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> He's banned?  I don't have banning privileges, and would never want them.  I would just randomly ban you fucks from day to day.  I also don't have any open chat privileges, I would just delete anything I didn't like, like your ninja face.


 You will respect the Ninja club, or you will die. *Moderatowned*?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> and another thing if you remember my trying to defend Anna who seems to have left after being repeatedly called an attention whore i made it very clear i was the definition of attention whore when i first came here. i could care less if wetnwild is one or not what pissed me off was her asking where dales pics were n the oh i don't care enough to go ouyt of my way to press the little pic button. if our members aren't good enough for her she can take a hike. everyone was playing nice w her n the emoticon dale used made it clear he was joking just another guy intrested in seeing the pics of what is too rare here. a fun kinda girl who wants to enjoy herself in open chat like uh Anna who may i remind you again is gone...




I think that whole Anna thing was fucked up, don't even get me started on that.


----------



## GFR (Jan 19, 2006)

Glad she is gone, all she was here for was attention....bye bye whore


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> You willjust go to the hotti thread and jerkloff anyway.  And yes, it is cheating and topolo and I are very upset...inconsolable, really.


 Dale please, my baloney poney goes nowhere else but the endless black abyss that is your sphincter.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Glad she is gone, all she was here for was attention....bye bye whore


 Can't turn a hoe into a housewife. Hoes don't act right.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Looks like someone's jealous they didn't think of such a cool idea as starting The Ninja Club...




For your information, ninjas don't wear neck-erchiefs, your club is the Brokeback Mountain, matching neck-erchief club.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Don't see anything new in your gallery........didn't think we had to search every thread here to find them...
> I could care less who humps my leg.....read my old posts...I give no respect to boot lickers..Try again kid.




http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1116221&postcount=51


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Glad she is gone, all she was here for was attention....bye bye whore




How is this thread any different?  She is looking for a response from you drooling yes-men.  At least Jodi is consistent in her distaste for the attention-whore.


----------



## GFR (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## BigDyl (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>




http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=56351


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=56351


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

A great man once said...



			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Not a chance...I just think its pathetic when chicks.....or men pretending to be chicks   only post here to get attention from pussy's like you, SuperFlex and large peg


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 19, 2006)

it's a palindrome of posts, bitches


----------



## MyK (Jan 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=56351



yeeeeeaaaa, I kinda got that started. But it was supposed to be fun! 


oh, and anna still posted for about a week after that thread, so saying it made her leave is not true!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Glad she is gone, all she was here for was attention....bye bye whore


 
you know all i really cared about here at first was the attention but now my diet is very healthy and geared toward continuing progress, my body has greatly improved n i work out consistently. maybe it shouldn't matter so much if a person is just having fun here at first you can't help but pick up the lifestyle n it's not fair to not give people a chance to be here long enough for that to happen. i did not call wnw an attention whore i said it was clear she wanted attention from the guys n it was she also has posts in threads where that is obviously not her motivation. when guys have come here n copped a shit attoitude w a woman i've said stuff to them too like unit n jenny. treat each other w a little respect it's not too much to ask of a group of adults.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 19, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> yeeeeeaaaa, I kinda got that started. But it was supposed to be fun!
> 
> 
> oh, and anna still posted for about a week after that thread, so saying it made her leave is not true!


 why does that thread say I can't view it?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> yeeeeeaaaa, I kinda got that started. But it was supposed to be fun!
> 
> 
> oh, and anna still posted for about a week after that thread, so saying it made her leave is not true!




Keep telling yourself that at night when you are thinking about "No-bra stories".


----------



## topolo (Jan 19, 2006)

I would just like to point out that I continue to have large volume ejaculations.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 19, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> I would just like to point out that I continue to have large volume ejaculations.


 Blood is not seminal fluid Topolo, and The Clap is not a dance.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Glad she is gone, all she was here for was attention....bye bye whore




Says the guy defending the gal who posted this gem...

http://ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1235023&postcount=17


----------



## topolo (Jan 19, 2006)

Actually the clap is a dance perfected by the Germans in 1904.


----------



## topolo (Jan 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Says the guy defending the gal who posted this gem...
> 
> http://ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1235023&postcount=17




I have seen foreman's nipples and I can confirm they are hard


----------



## MyK (Jan 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Says the guy defending the gal who posted this gem...
> 
> http://ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1235023&postcount=17



how about this one?

http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=56279


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Says the guy defending the gal who posted this gem...
> 
> http://ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1235023&postcount=17


 why the mother fucking shit hell can I not view these threads? It tells me to log in first.


----------



## GFR (Jan 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> A great man once said...


Edit: and Dale


----------



## MyK (Jan 19, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> why does that thread say I can't view it?



BANNED! ~ reason: GAY!, GAY! and Racist!


----------



## topolo (Jan 19, 2006)

how about this one?

http://www.zoophile.net/


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 19, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> BANNED! ~ reason: GAY!, GAY! and Racist!


 Don't worry. I erectified the situation.


----------



## MyK (Jan 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Keep telling yourself that at night when you are thinking about "No-bra stories".


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 19, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> how about this one?
> 
> http://www.zoophile.net/


 Watch it! I got a 24 hour ban for posting shit like this.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Edit: and Dale




Add yourself to that list while you're slurping wetnwild so hard.


----------



## GFR (Jan 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Says the guy defending the gal who posted this gem...
> 
> http://ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1235023&postcount=17


----------



## GFR (Jan 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Add yourself to that list while you're slurping wetnwild so hard.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

Keep posting pics hypocrit...


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

Was it too difficult to click the link?


----------



## GFR (Jan 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Keep posting pics hypocrit...


 I'm not the Mod here Einstein...so I don't have to set the example....keep bitching about how you could give a shit about open chat and keep acting like the #1 ass in it.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Keep posting pics *hypocrit*...


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I'm not the Mod here Einstein...so I don't have to set the example....keep bitching about how you could give a shit about open chat and keep acting like the #1 ass in it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I'm not the Mod here Einstein...so I don't have to set the example....keep bitching about how you could give a shit about open chat and keep acting like the #1 ass in it.




Hey man, you were called on it, no big deal.  If wetnwild is not a prime example of what you call an attention whore, show me how I am wrong?

How do I need to set an example?  I post informative stuff in the training and sometimes supplement section.  I think open chat should be free for whatever.  Just because it is your friend getting ripped on this time doesn't mean you need to get your panties in a bunch.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 19, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>


 BigDyl, like your mother, that picture is warn out, over used, not really that funny, HIV positive and ghey.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> BigDyl, like your mother, that picture is warn out, over used, not really that funny, HIV positive and ghey.




He had that shit played out the 2nd time he posted it in 3 seconds.


----------



## GFR (Jan 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Hey man, you were called on it, no big deal. If wetnwild is not a prime example of what you call an attention whore, show me how I am wrong?* You are wrong by posting hatefull sexist crap!*
> 
> How do I need to set an example?  I post informative stuff in the training and sometimes supplement section.  *So do I* I think open chat should be free for whatever. Just because it is your friend getting ripped on this time doesn't mean you need to get your panties in a bunch.* Nope you are a pathetic man who feels joy in attacking females...sad*


And for the record I'm a dick......looks like you are too.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> And for the record I'm a dick......looks like you are too.



I am a dick, but nothing I said was sexist.  If I were to call George Foreman fat, would that mean I am a racist because he is black?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> n us attention whores need to stick together  i pretty much did the same uh actually was a lot worse when i came here n it was a lot of fun. life can't be all seriousness or it will make you nuts. i'm a single parent raising two kids who make my life extreeeemely challenging at times. it was nice to have a place to run away to n be silly n act like i could never act in real life. i respect the serious members here a lot but some of us need the lighthearted side of this place too. let's not scare a young girl off who is funny and refreshingly "almost" innocent. the truth is most of the open chatters are attention whores in one way or another.



please let's not start w the attention whore shit n chase this one away.   even if it is foreman


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> please let's not start w the attention whore shit n chase this one away.




I would never chase Foreman's internet girlfriend away.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I am a dick, but nothing I said was sexist.  If I were to call George Foreman fat, would that mean I am a racist because he is black?


 Not necessarily, but if you said that he is more likely to kill someone than you are, yes that would make you a racist.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2006)

Where is that damn popcorn emoticon


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 19, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Where is that damn popcorn emoticon


It was.......


*BANNED!! REASON: POPCORN IS RACIST*


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Where is that damn popcorn emoticon




Now I am getting all the attention, I bet you are happy now.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2006)

Do you realize how  and old that BANNED crap is?


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 19, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Do you realize how  and old that BANNED crap is?


oh is it?



































*BANNED!! REASON: "BANNED" IS A TIMELESS CLASSIC*


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Now I am getting all the attention, I bet you are happy now.


 Better you than me.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

Banned
True Story
Owned
GHEY

are all played out.  I only use the ghey one, but only when referring to topolo.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Banned
> True Story
> Owned
> GHEY
> ...


 True Story was always stupid. Owned is for 7 year old skateboarders. GHEY is gay but Banned is quite funny at times.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> True Story was always stupid. Owned is for 7 year old skateboarders. GHEY is gay but Banned is quite funny at times.




As much as it hurts me to say it, the only one who does BANNED any justice is BigDyl.


----------



## GFR (Jan 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I am a dick, but nothing I said was sexist. If I were to call George Foreman fat, would that mean I am a racist because he is black?


I have been here 8 months and know you ( and I could give a shit what you say to me or the other old members)......bashing a newbe is another story....and you know it.......


----------



## GFR (Jan 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Banned
> True Story
> Owned
> GHEY
> ...


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> As much as it hurts me to say it, the only one who does BANNED any justice is BigDyl.


 I agree. I just like driving things into the ground. Kind of like how you would drive it into the ground if the "BANNED" phrase was your penis and "the ground" was Topolo's anus.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2006)

i almost banned rob when he said new england sucks... but i wasn't sure how far you can push funny.






















true story.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 19, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> i almost banned rob when he said new england sucks... but i wasn't sure how far you can push funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But New England does suck


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2006)

yea but it's home.


----------



## Shae (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Jan 19, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> yea but it's home.


still dont see your new pics..





true story


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> still dont see your new pics..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they are in the im contest thread it is a sticky in online journals. n i highlighted my sweater to obscure my nipples btw.  they were taken dec 25th 2005


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> ok i'll go first w this idea n hope others follow suit. post starting pics n goals.
> 
> here are two of my start date pics taken christmas day so my 10 weeks start then.
> 
> ...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2006)

if u notice i also say later it's great that people are being real in that thread. i think it offers a lot of support to other members to share your efforts not just pretend to be perfect.


----------



## GFR (Jan 19, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

>


looking *very* good


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2006)

now if you'll excuse me i figured out how to fix my gallery pic the same way n i'm working on it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> looking *very* good


 
thank's you too.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 19, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> thank's you too.






			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> looking very good



 Cyber threeway anyone?


----------



## GFR (Jan 19, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Cyber threeway anyone?


You, me and Dale....


----------



## Shae (Jan 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You, me and Dale....





Oh geez.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 19, 2006)

Shae said:
			
		

> Oh geez.


 you want in on this?


----------



## Shae (Jan 19, 2006)

^  You three have a good time.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 19, 2006)

you kids and your VD


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You, me and Dale....


 
Oh, Mino & Tough will pay me to hear about this -


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You, me and Dale....




topolo will have to take my place...For now.  Some of us have ACTUAL work to do.   

I am sure topolo will fill me in when I am done.


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 20, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> It was.......
> 
> 
> *BANNED!! REASON: POPCORN IS RACIST*



Gococks man you used to have a lot of intelligent stuff to say from what i can remember.  I never woulda thought you'd ever stoop to the level you're at now.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> Gococks man you used to have a lot of intelligent stuff to say from what i can remember.  I never woulda thought you'd ever stoop to the level you're at now.


 This thread is about braces, what do you want me to do? No one is interested in the physics of braces, or the molecular structure of the compounds in braces.


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> This thread is about braces, what do you want me to do? No one is interested in the physics of braces, or the molecular structure of the compounds in braces.


Homo


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2006)

True story


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 20, 2006)

fuck open chat makes me sick...


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> fuck open chat makes me sick...


 why? what do you expect it to be?


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> fuck open chat makes me sick...


Simple..............stay out of it


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 20, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> why? what do you expect it to be?



There's the intelligence I'm talking about.

I agree.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> There's the intelligence I'm talking about.
> 
> I agree.


 Huh? That wasn't intelligence. I was seriously asking what you expect it to be. Should we talk science and economics all day?


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> There's the intelligence I'm talking about.
> 
> I agree.


 You want some intelligence? This will tickle your frontal lobe. I'll give you 5 minutes to tell me how many cis,trans isomers there are and which one is the most stable for 2-isopropyl-5-methylcyclohexanol.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

Alright, 20 more minutes.


----------



## MyK (Jan 20, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> There's the intelligence I'm talking about.
> 
> I agree.



you need to relax and learn how to goof around! you'll feel better!


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> you need to relax and learn how to goof around! you'll feel better!


You got the answer? How many isomers?


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> You got the answer? How many isomers?


27 bitch....
Next question


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 27 bitch....
> Next question


 incorrect, guess again?


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> incorrect, guess again?


 oops...I ment 30


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Please...I am 100% correct


 negative, name two and lets see if those are correct.


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2006)

Geometrical isomerism
Optical isomerism


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Geometrical isomerism
> Optical isomerism



 I was referring to this question...



			
				gococksDJS said:
			
		

> You want some intelligence? This will tickle your frontal lobe. I'll give you 5 minutes to tell me how many cis,trans isomers there are and which one is the most stable for 2-isopropyl-5-methylcyclohexanol.


  Is that what you were responding to?


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I was referring to this question...
> 
> 
> Is that what you were responding to?


Dude I don't know shit about chemestry ( don't even know if I spelled it right)
I'm taking it right now for the first time.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Dude I don't know shit about chemestry ( don't even know if I spelled it right)
> I'm taking it right now for the first time.


really? what level? It's actually chemistry, but close enough


----------



## MyK (Jan 20, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> really? what level? It's actually chemistry, but close enough



he's currently completing his grade 10!


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> really? what level? It's actually chemistry, but close enough


Just a required class for my RN
*Fundamental chemistry just a 130 level class*


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Just a required class for my RN
> *Fundamental chemistry just a 130 level class*


 Nice. You like it?


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Nice. You like it?


Just started this week....my only hope is it teaches me how to home brew..


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Just started this week....my only hope is it teaches me how to home brew..


 Do you have a lab with it or is it just a lecture? Undergraduate labs are kind of shitty because the universities are so scared that some dumb shit is going to drink a strong acid that they don't let you do anything significant, but im sure you'll be able to brew your own shit. From the recipes i've seen, it's not hard at all.


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Do you have a lab with it or is it just a lecture? Undergraduate labs are kind of shitty because the universities are so scared that some dumb shit is going to drink a strong acid that they don't let you do anything significant, but im sure you'll be able to brew your own shit. From the recipes i've seen, it's not hard at all.


 Yes I have a lab....and I have done some home brew with Tough....but the "winging it" kind of scared me...


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yes I have a lab....and I have done some home brew with Tough....but the "winging it" kind of scared me...


haha, I have an instrument in my lab that could analyze the concentration, so just mail me about 10ml's and I'll let you know how it is. J/K


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

Mino are you jerking it to me behind those bushes?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 20, 2006)

This thread made me hot.


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> This thread made me hot.


PM me and give me the details


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> This thread made me hot.


 I tend to have this effect on many trannys


----------



## topolo (Jan 20, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> haha, I have an instrument in my lab that could analyze the concentration, so just mail me about 10ml's and I'll let you know how it is. J/K



I have a large instrument in my pants.


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 20, 2006)

http://www.math.ualberta.ca/~thillen/math300/assign4.pdf

Have at 'er, intellectuals.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2006)

http://www.nata2.info/humor/flash/bowman.swf

n for the not so intellectuals 





it's more fun if you name the opponents... like bush n dimaggio.


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 21, 2006)

Since this thread has srtayed way off topic..

This girl looks familiar.  Is she an IM member?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 21, 2006)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> This girl looks familiar.  Is she an IM member?




You and I both wish.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 21, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> You and I both wish...........


 .............that she had a penis?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 21, 2006)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Since this thread has srtayed way off topic..
> 
> This girl looks familiar. Is she an IM member?


 
 ...


...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2006)

no offence to the girl in the pic but J'BO has more muscle and a much more wholesome look.


----------

